# Bootcamp and Cintiq 21ux



## jporter313 (Dec 14, 2004)

So my IT department just installed bootcamp on my MacPro. I'm using a Cintiq 21ux, and it works fine on the MacOS side, but when I boot into windows XP, it doesn't recognize it. The monitor doesn't come on, and the Wacom driver doesn't recognize that there's a tablet attached.

Specs are:

Mac Pro
8 cores @ 3.0Ghz
6GB RAM
Cintiq 21ux + 24" samsung monitor
Quadro 4500 for Mac
Apple 4 Gbps Fibre Channel card
Mac OS 10.5
Windows XP 32-Bit

Any ideas on what the problem could be?


----------

